# NC/Fayetteville NC Gamers



## Raindog (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi, 
I'm looking for some players and game masters for a Saturday group in the Fayetteville area. I have several players already and I am just looking for few more. email me at bpvisser@hotmail.com.
thanks ,
Raindog


----------

